# Bin ich zu alt zum Spielen  ?



## On/OFF (24. Oktober 2012)

@ moderatoren   , kann auch gerne verschoben werden.

Ich fang mal hier an :

Ich habe mir auch die ganzen threads durchgelesen   PS$   ^^ 4    : Brauchen wir eine neue Konsole ? 
Eigentlich haben die Recht .   Eigentlich brauchen wir keine neue Konsole .   Oder ich bin wirklich zu alt  , oder die Anderen blicken den Sinn von Spielen nicht mehr .

Grund: Ich war letztens Teamsspeak   , weil ich Leute suche für Worms .........Paar hab ich geködert  ^^...darum gehts aber nicht .
Und die Anderen, wenn man so mal zuhört . Grad bei solchen Actionreißern wie Battlefield3 oder MW3 ( hab ich selber nicht    aber andere )  , die labern so , als hätten sie alles im Griff , und sind die Über-Progamer.
Und lassen die Atmosphäre garnicht an sich ran.  Keiner regt sich auf .......... Alle sind die Besten. Die reden so als würden sie sich grad eine Schnitte schmieren .und alles explodiert um sie herum   ..................
Wenn mann aber so abgestumpft/abgeklärt ist.......grad bei so sinnlosen Shootern...........wozo braucht man dann bessere Grafik ?

Deswegen brauchen wir nicht wirklich neue Konsolen.........

Ich zb:   damals zu Counterstrikezeiten   ,   kann man sich schonmal aufregen ,...  , was soll ich sagen  :   Aber wie die Heutzutage drauf sind ,( ohne Worte)  so stumpf kann man doch nicht sein .

Oder ich bin zu alt und hab  was verpasst................

Irgendwie geht da der Spielspaß verloren ................................Können doch nicht alle cheater sein und bekloppt ^^.. Wenns denn so sein soll ,   Kauf ich mir keine neue Hardware mehr  xD


PS:  Musste ich mal loswerden


----------



## cryzen (24. Oktober 2012)

also naja im bf3 chat lese immer immer nur meull weil einfach zu viele ( muss ich mal so sagen ) Idioten rumrennen nur beleidigung auf assi stufe und deswegen spiele ich auch nicht mehr im clan seit bestimmt 1 jahr bin immer auf der suche nach einen guten und netten clan nicht wie fast 60% der bf3 pc clan die ich kenne wo wirklich jeder denkt er ist der beste  aber  man darf nicht vergessen das es immer leute gibt die  besser sind, ich kann damit leben  wenn einer besser ist nur ...wenn es um cheaten geht da versteh ich auch keinen spass mehr und es macht dann auch keinen spass mehr. 

p.s. ich rege schon mal auf beim zoocken aber das ist normal liegt in der natur des menschen denke ich


----------



## Pas89 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab mich auch schon immer aufgeregt beim Zocken (schon früher bei Super Mario Kart, bei CS, BF 1942, BF2, BF3...), gehört für mich einfach dazu, weil man eben doch ein bisschen Ehrgeiz hat. 
Aber im Gegensatz zu einigen Leuten (oftmals noch minderjährige, aber gibt auch genug Erwachsene ), stelle ich aus Prinzip das Mikro auf stumm und spamme keine Beleidigungen in den Chat. Wenn ich mit Freunden zocke und wir im Chat unter uns sind wirds auch mal lauter, man regt sich auf usw., aber es gibt eben auch Leute die dort eher ruhig sind und es macht einfach Spaß wenn man sich untereinander kennt. Muss eben nicht jeder Dampf ablassen und "zu alt zum Zocken" gibts für mich nicht. Klar hab ich vor ein paar Jahren mehr Zeit damit verbracht, aber das liegt wohl einfach daran, dass man als Jugendlicher mehr Zeit dafür hatte. Bin zwar erst 23 Jahre, trotzdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen irgendwann komplett auf mein Hobby zu verzichten.


----------



## mmayr (24. Oktober 2012)

Wieso 2 mal den gleichen Thread öffnen? Ist dir fad?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Oktober 2012)

Irgendwie ist dein Anliegen für mich nicht gerade eindeutig. Also wo liegt nun genau das Problem? Was haben sie deiner Meinung nach nicht im Griff und welche Atmosphäre lassen sie nicht an sich ran? Ich meine es wäre ja wirklich schlimm, wenn Sie das Spiel verschlingen und die Grenzen zwischen Realität und Wirklichkeit verschwinden lassen, von daher würde ich mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt von allem so umhauen lassen. Stell dir mal deine gleiche Frage bei manchen Filmen vor und du hättest nur noch Selbstmörder und Amokläufer, also geht der Sinngehalt hier schon wieder gegen Null.
Und was ist daran verkehrt zu denken man sei gut? Soll jeder so tun als ob andere besser wären? Du verstehst hoffentlich worauf das hinaus geht.
Und was zum Geier haben neue Konsolen mit deinen Eindrücken von sagen wir mal 10 Mann zu tun und den Rückschluss zur Grafik finde ich noch kurioser? Also du hast ein wenig recht wenn du sagst, das die Ansprüche an Spielen falsch liegt und manche sich gar nicht in die Story rein versetzen wollen oder auch eben nicht können. Das ist manchmal gut und manchmal schlecht.
Und was mir absolut nicht in den Sinn kommt bzw. mir die gedankliche Verknüpfung fehlt, was das Alter damit zu tun haben soll. Jeder ist glücklicher Weise anders und das setzt sich in so ziemlich allen fort. Also ich lege mal nah, dass das häufige Spielen von Kriegsshootern den Meisten einfach nicht mehr so "berührt" wie es anfangs war, aber eben dieses hat man bei so vielen Dingen. Na man kann drüber philosophieren, aber muss man eben auch nicht. Medien dramatisieren die Sache schon ausreichend und die Erziehung ist halt maßgebend für alles - so what?


----------



## Blacky0407 (24. Oktober 2012)

.....und Du scheinst grad genau so ein Typ zu sein, den "ON/OFF" gemeint hat! Da Du ja so ein über allen Dingen stehender Bescheidwisser bist, wird es Dir sicher auch nichts ausmachen, dass wir Dich einfach mal ganz supercool als grossmäulige Flasche einstufen........


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Oktober 2012)

Nur weil ich der Meinung bin, das er sich undeutlich ausdrückt und denke, das alles so einseitig zu sehen etwas naiv ist? Cooler Typ der auf ganz groß macht im Netz, dürfte dann eher an dich gehen, also geh bitte wo anders trollen.


----------



## derP4computer (24. Oktober 2012)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> *Nur weil ich der Meinung bin das er sich undeutlich ausdrückt und ich meine alles so einseitig zu sehen ist Müll?* Cooler Typ der auf ganz groß macht im Netz, dürfte dann eher an dich gehen, also geh bitte wo anders trollen.


 Kannst Du mal nett bleiben und die Rechtschreibung beachten, bitte?


----------



## blackout24 (24. Oktober 2012)

Spiel mal Quake 3 mit Corkscrew Mod (ne Art InstaGib) und mach da ein Headhunter Spiel auf (man kriegt keine Punkte für Frags sondern nur, wenn man noch den Kopf einsammelt oder von den Abschüssen anderer Leute klaut, dazu kann man sich noch mit einem Enterhaken durch die Map schwingen und es ist Railgun Only). Wenn da noch einer ruhig bleibt ohne sich aufzuregen fress ich ein Besen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich Lustig an, erinnert mich etwas an UT oder timesplitters
ja isn Konsolenspiel aber eins der besten MP titel der ps2


----------



## Stryke7 (24. Oktober 2012)

Um mal meine Sicht hier einzubringen:

Spiele sollen in gewisser Weise viel Spaß machen und wenig frusten.  Dadurch verkaufen sie sich besser.  Aus diesem Grunde hat sich das Spielgefühl echter "Kämpfe" dahin gehend geändert,  dass man sich möglichst wenig aufregt, wenn man mal gefragged wird.  
Aber ohne echte Ausraster  bleibt auch das Gegenteil,  richtige Glücksgefühle,  auf Dauer auf der Strecke.

Obwohl ich mit knapp 20   noch nicht der Älteste bin,  kann ich deine Beobachtung und die darauffolgende Reaktion gut nachvollziehen.  Ich zocke seit fast 14 Jahren (kein scheiß! ),  und habe  noch echte Lan-Parties mit Counterstrike 1.4 /1.6 miterlebt.  (Die Doom- und Quake-epochen waren leider etwas vor meiner Zeit  )

In solchen Spielen konnte man noch so richtig an die Decke gehen,  es gibt berühmte Videos von Leuten die ihre Peripherie misshandeln     Aber dadurch machte es eben auch erst Spaß ... 

Wenn ich heute eine Runde online zocke,  bin ich auf Dauer auch eher gelangweilt.  Irgendwie gehts nur noch um Statistitik,  aber wirklich berühren tuts mich nicht mehr ... 
Da kann auch bessere Grafik nichts retten, die Spielmechanismen,  aber auch und vor Allem die EInstellung der Spieler verkommt  zum modernen Mainstream-  gefühlsbedarf-befriedigendem - FastFood- Entertainment.  

Ab und an schmeiße ich aus Nostalgie mal wieder CS an ...  Aber auf einem Local-server gegen bots zocken ist irgendwie auch nicht das wahre ...


Und Teamspeak verwende ich schon lange nicht mehr     Der ursprüngliche SInn der Teamkoordination  ist ja außerhalb von echtem Progaming eh schnell abhanden gekommen,  aber jetzt ...


----------



## 3NR4G3 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich nehme jetzt mal keinen Bezug auf das Alter/Abstumpfung im Alter, da ich mit 14 Jahren nicht von "guten", alten Zeiten sprechen kann. Dafür lebe/zocke ich noch nicht lang genug. Ich kann nur sagen das mir eben dieses Phänomen mit nichtmal 2 Jahren "Gamen" aufgefallen ist. Ich weiß nicht ob das ein anderer Effekt ist, jedoch habe ich seit ca. einem Jahr das Gefühl die Spiele werden schlechter. 
Damit ist nicht gemeint, das die Grafik, das Spielsystem, und nochnichtmal die Story etc. schlechter geworden ist, sondern das Flair einfach komplett weg ist. Bevor ich meinen ersten PC hatte war jedes Spiel noch etwas besonderes, ein "Schatz" den man zu 100% auskosten musste. Kann aber auch sein das mich Computer schon als ganz kleines Kind interessiert haben, und deswegen das wie ein großer Traum war. Jedenfalls war nach kurzer Euphorie über das lange Spielen mit dem neuen, selbstzusammengeschusterten System schlichtweg die Luft raus.
Mir fehlt die Langzeitmotivation. Liegt aber vllt. nicht nur an den Spielen, sondern dem Stellenwert in der Industrie. Heute kann jeder für wenige Euro ein Spiel bei Steam kaufen. Früher hab ich dafür (auch schon mit 8 Jahren, Lego Racers, ein seeehr  geiles Spiel ) lange gespart, oder meinen Vater mal ein Spiel von einem Freund brennen lassen (als es da noch keine Seriennummern etc. gab). Heute sind Spiele für mich nichts mehr wert, der gleiche Effekt wie bei einem verwöhnten, Königssohn der alles hat/bekommt was er will; nur das jetzt die Preise durch Steam und Co. so niedrig sind das jeder ein verwöhntes Kind ist


----------



## CSOger (25. Oktober 2012)

Shooter wie BF3 sinnlos zu finden ist natürlich Geschmackssache.
Und auch wenn es meine Hardware zulässt,spiele ich nicht mit irgend welchen lächerlichen "Pro-Gamer" Settings.
Die Atmosphäre und Optik ist für mich immer extrem wichtig.
Schalte doch keine Details runter,nur um nen paar mehr Kills zu haben.
Reicht auch so noch locker um mit nen paar Kumpels nen Server auseinander zu nehmen.

Mit zbs. 40 Jahren Worms zu zocken würde ich persönlich recht seltsam finden,aber warum nicht wenns gefällt?
Das wäre meine nächste Frage gewesen...wie alt bist du denn?
Hängst vielleicht in dem falschen Clan rum,oder zockst mit den falschen Leuten!?!
Klar...der Umgang in den Chats ist sehr oft unter aller Kanone,das war meiner Meinung nach früher nicht so schlimm.
Das ist doch aber nicht nur beim Zocken so.
Mit meinen Leuten (alle schon etwas älter) gibt es sowas überhaupt nicht.
Der Ehrgeiz ist natürlich auch da,aber es geht doch darum ne gute Zeit mit seinen Kumpels vor der Kiste zu haben.
Das sind viele junge Spieler vielleicht etwas unentspannter.
Das kommt mit der Zeit...hoffentlich.


----------



## r34ln00b (25. Oktober 2012)

ich finde es kommt nicht auf´s alter an, sondern wie intensiv man ein spiel spielt.

je mehr man ein spiel spielt, desto stumpfer wird das denken und manche abläufe werden zur gewohnheit.

z.b. bei mir... 6 jahre gw gespielt, 3 davon pvp... das erste jahr fandeste jedes gvg match oder gewonnene halle als was besonderes und freust dich unglaublich, aber wenn du in den nächsten 2 jahren täglich 15x die halle hälst oder ~6 ladder/at matches gewinnst, kommt wenig freude im ts³ auf.. man gewöhnt sich einfach dran.

was mir aufgefallen ist, dass aus dem vielen spielen heraus ich ruhiger im ts wurde und wenig begeisterung gezeigt habe.. egal ob gw/cs(s) oder bf³. ;D


----------

